# PC startet nicht mit 2 RAM Riegel.



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Servus Leute, 

Ich habe das Problem das mein PC nicht mit 2 RAM Riegeln startet. Ich hatte den LPX Vengeance DDR4 RAM 3200Mhz, diesen habe ich aber zurückgeschickt da 1 RAM einzeln nicht gebooted hat. Jetzt habe ich mir neuen RAM bestellt = G.Skill Jigsaw V DDR4 und habe das gleiche Problem, nur das er nicht mit 2 Riegeln bootet, nur mit einem. Woran kann das liegen?

ASRock z390 Extreme4 ist das Mainboard neuste (BIOS Update)
Und der Prozessor ist ein i9900k.


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

RAM ist im 2. & 4. Slot von der CPU aus gezählt? Vielleicht hat das Board auch einen weg, wenn du damit schonmal Probleme hattest.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> RAM ist im 2. & 4. Slot von der CPU aus gezählt? Vielleicht hat das Board auch einen weg, wenn du damit schonmal Probleme hattest.



RAM ist im 2ten und im 4ten Slot drinne. Also A2 und B2.


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

Beide Riegel einzeln getestet?


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Ja, die ersten 2 Riegel wo ich versuchte und jetzt zurückschickte, funktionierte nur einer. Jetzt funktionieren beide, aber nur einzeln


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

Dann ist es das Board oder der Speichercontroller der CPU würde ich sagen.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Also würdest du auf einen Defekt hindeuten der CPU/Mainboard?
Wie kann ich das raus finden, ohne alles zu erneuer/wechseln?


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

Gar nicht. Du bräuchtest eine CPU, die mit dem Board kompatibel ist, um den i9 ausschließen zu können. Oder ein kompatibles Board.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Okay.

Wenn ich es im A1-B1 versuche würde es vermutlich des gleiche dabei rauskommen oder? Das habe ich noch nicht getestet, weil ich meinen Lüfter demontieren müsste um den A1 reinzubekommen.


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

Der RAM gehört in A2/B2. Ich weiß nicht, ob das was bringt A1/B1 zu testen. Bzw. wenn es dann klappt, ob du dadurch irgendetwas ausschließen kannst.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Okay alles klar. 
Dann muss ich mal schauen, was ich jetzt mach. 
Ist es Anfangs Fatal Single-Channel betreiben, bzw merkt man riesen Unterschiede?


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

In CPU-limitierten Szenarien lässt du schon gut Leistung liegen, bist du eh im Grafikkartenlimit ist der Unterschied kleiner. Schau' einfach, ob dir die Leistung reicht.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Okay, alles klar.
Hauptsächlich zock ich. Aber sollte mich dann demnächst dran begeben, da ich den PC erst vor 1 Woche bekam und zusammenbaute.
ggf. Garantie in betracht ziehen, falls wirklich was Defekt ist


----------



## FlorianKl (23. Januar 2020)

Dann hast du doch noch dein 14-tägiges Wiederrufsrecht.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2020)

Defekte ausschließen zu können stellt immer andere Hardware voraus und das ist oft als privat Person wenn nicht mehrere Rechner in einem Haushalt sind eher schwer. Vielleicht kann da ein Computerhändler vor Ort helfen.

Was du noch machen kannst ist die Pins im Sockel nachschauen ob da welche verbogen sind.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Defekte ausschließen zu können stellt immer andere Hardware voraus und das ist oft als privat Person wenn nicht mehrere Rechner in einem Haushalt sind eher schwer. Vielleicht kann da ein Computerhändler vor Ort helfen.
> 
> Was du noch machen kannst ist die Pins im Sockel nachschauen ob da welche verbogen sind.




Hab jetzt mal die CPU geprüft und siehe da, 3 Umgebogene Pins...
Das heisst für mich jetzt in Müll werfen und neues kaufen?
PC ansich funktioniert, nur anscheinend Dual-Channel nicht.


----------



## Kilua (23. Januar 2020)

Du hast doch noch Garantie..? 14 Tage Widerrufsrechtsrecht ohne Angaben von Gründen bei online-Käufe.


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Aber der Artikel (Mainboard) ist ja sogesehen Defekt, Bzw hat einen Defekt. Also müssten sie es nichtmal mehr Annehmen, weil sie behaupten könnten das ich es gewesen wäre, oder liege ich da falsch? 
Ich bin mir eigentlich keiner Schuld bewusst, aber ich bin ehrlich. Ich habe mir die Pins nicht angeschaut beim Montieren der CPU, also ob es schon so abgeliefert worden ist, oder ich es war, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Kilua (23. Januar 2020)

Natürlich nehmen sie es zurück. Du sagst du hast es so schon bekommen. fertig. 
Beeil dich, bevor die 14 Tage auslaufen

Edit: Wo hast du es eigentlich gekauft?


----------



## Synetix (23. Januar 2020)

Kilua schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen sie es zurück. Du sagst du hast es so schon bekommen. fertig.
> Beeil dich, bevor die 14 Tage auslaufen
> 
> Edit: Wo hast du es eigentlich gekauft?



Okay, also einfach ein neues bestellen und zeitgleich des andere zurücksenden?
Da ich mir grad einen PC Stillstand nicht leisten kann.

Bei Mindfactory


----------



## Kilua (23. Januar 2020)

Um sicher zu gehen, kannst du auch in dem mindfactory Forum schreiben, dass du ein defektes Mainboard bekommen hast. 

Reklamation


----------



## Synetix (24. Januar 2020)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal das gleiche nochmal bestellt, da ich wie gesagt mir keinen Stillstand leisten kann  zurzeit, und habe es noch ins Forum geschrieben. 

Ich hoffe sie werden es zurücknehmen. Und mir eine Gutschrift geben. Sonst habe ich mal kurz 320€ in den Wind geschleudert + Defekten RAM den ich auch schon ausgetauscht habe und warte bis der bei Mindfactory eintrifft. Ich werde es auch in der 14 Tägigen Frist zurückschicken, somit sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## dimi0815 (24. Januar 2020)

Nimm eine feine Pinzette, eine Lupe und versuch schlichtweg, das zu richten. Im Hardwareluxx-Forum gibt es versch. User, die sowas gegen ein kleines Entgelt machen. Und im Schlimmstfall fragst du beim EXTREM tollen Kundenservice von Asrock nach, ob sie dir den Sockel tauschen können. Das kostet im Normalfalls ca. 30,-€ + 2x den Versand von/nach Holland, also knapp unter 50,-€ insgesamt. Dauert dir das zu lange, kannst du das reparierte Board ja im Anschluss dann weiterverkaufen.



Kilua schrieb:


> Natürlich nehmen sie es zurück. Du sagst du hast es so schon bekommen. fertig.
> Beeil dich, bevor die 14 Tage auslaufen
> 
> Edit: Wo hast du es eigentlich gekauft?



Das wäre, bei allem Respekt, asozial und nichts anderes als versuchter Betrug, wenn man davon ausgehen kann, dass es eben nicht bereits mängelbehaftet ausgeliefert wurde.

Du baust selbst zusammen, weil du dir die Kosten für den Fachmann sparen und von den günstigeren Preisen profitieren willst, aber wälzt dann das damit verbundene (und dir vorher bekannte und bewusste) Risiko am Ende trotzdem zu Unrecht auf den Händler ab. Sehr linke Nummer...


----------



## Kilua (24. Januar 2020)

Hab dein Post im mindfactory Forum gesehen. Schreib auf jeden Fall noch die Auftragsnummer oder so rein.


----------



## Kilua (24. Januar 2020)

Versuchter Betrug? Warum muss davon ausgehen, dass die Ware nicht mangelhaft sein kann? Vielleicht war es vorher defekt. Kann bei Hardware immer passieren. Uns hier versuchten Betrug vorzuwerfen, ohne selber zu wissen ob es defekt war oder nicht. Das ist, bei allem Respekt, nicht asozial? 

Er sagte, er hat vorher nicht überprüft ob alle Pins in Ordnung sind. Sag mir, wie willst du wissen, ob er Schuld war oder das Teil einfach defekt ist?


----------



## dimi0815 (24. Januar 2020)

Die Aussage im Mindfactory Forum: "3 Pins direkt nach dem Öffnen verbogen" ist nichts anderes als eine Lüge, oder siehst du das anders?

Und da die CPU manuell verbaut wurde und man dabei ganz automatisch auch in den Sockel schaut, liegt es doch sehr nahe, dass die Pins eben nicht bereits vorher, nach der Qualitätskontrolle, in der Verpackung und womöglich noch unter dem Plastik-Cap verbogen waren / wurden...

Macht was ihr wollt, aber ich kann dem TE hier nur raten, den Post im MF-Forum dahingehend zu ändern, dass er die Wahrheit erzählt. So viel Eier sollte man dann doch haben. "Schachtel aufgemacht, Board rausgeholt, CPU eingesetzt, Defekt bemerkt, dann an Mindfactory gewendet...", OK! Aber eben NICHT "Board aus der Schachtel geholt und bemerkt, dass Pins bereits verbogen waren."

Das ist Bullshit. Statt auf Kulanz beim Händler zu hoffen, dreht man direkt die Sache so hin, dass Eigenverschulden ausgeschlossen ist und bleibt dabei null bei der Wahrheit. Für mich ist das mind. Täuschung.


----------



## Kilua (24. Januar 2020)

Jo, da hätte er die Wahrheit sagen können. Auf jeden Fall zurückschicken, wie er das macht, ist seine Sache


----------



## dimi0815 (24. Januar 2020)

Ich rate dazu, dies zu tun. Und dann ggf. mal über das Verhalten bzw. die eigene Sorfalt und Reaktion nach den Fehlern nachzudenken. Hier wird ja dann auch nicht nur aktuell das Board mit unwahren Angaben reklamiert, sondern ggf. wurde auch noch der RAM als "defekt" zurückgeschickt, obwohl er mit einer CPU in einem intakten Sockel wohl funktioniert hätte. Versandkosten usw. fallen dann auch an und dummerweise übernimmt die wohl dann auch MF, oder? 

Und hinterher beschweren sich dann Leute in den Foren, dass Mindfactory grundlos Nutzer "bannt" und von weiteren Bestellungen ausschließt und es wird wie blöd auf dem Händler rumgehackt...


----------



## Kilua (24. Januar 2020)

Unabhängig davon ob der RAM funktioniert hat oder nicht, darf er ohne Angaben von Gründen seine Ware innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken.


----------



## FlorianKl (24. Januar 2020)

Er darf sich aber keine Ware bestellen, diese kaputt machen (ich weiß es ist nicht klar wie das passiert ist), und dann von dem Wiederrufsrecht gebrauch machen. Das 14-tägige Wiederrufsrecht bei Onlinebestellungen gibt es, falls einem die Ware nicht gefällt, da man sie sich nicht im Laden anschauen kann. Ich würde auch versuchen die Pins wieder zu richten.

Ich weiß ich hab' eingangs auch auf das Wiederrufsrecht hingewiesen, da bin ich aber von einem defekten Speichercontroller in der CPU o.Ä. ausgegangen, wofür man wirklich nichts kann. Hätte man auch eine Notiz dazupacken können. Bei verbogenen Pins ist es eher wahrscheinlich, dass das eigenverschuldet ist. Ist mir (bei Intel-CPUs) auch schon passiert.


----------



## dimi0815 (24. Januar 2020)

Kilua schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon ob der RAM funktioniert hat oder nicht, darf er ohne Angaben von Gründen seine Ware innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken.



Ja, klar. Nur übernimmt er bei Nichtgefallen im Normalfall selbst die Rücksendekosten, während eine Rücksendung als "defekt" znächst mal kostenaufwendig überprüft werden muss oder MF aus Kulanz oder wg. Geringfügigkeit die Versandkosten auch übernimmt. In beiden Fällen zu Lasten des Unternehmens und damit jedes weiteren Kunden, weil man als Händler seine Unkosten ja auch irgendwo wieder reinholen muss, in dem Fall irgendwann bei den Käufern, die dann eben einen Aufschlag zahlen.


----------



## Kilua (24. Januar 2020)

Achja, Mindfactory lässt ja die Kunden die Rücksendung zahlen. Das hab ich ganz vergessen und dich vorher falsch verstanden. 

Bin es gewohnt, dass der Verkäufer die Kosten zahlt (Amazon, Otto, etc), egal ob Nichtgefallen, defekt bei Ankunft oder sonst was. Deswegen ist mir gar nicht in den Sinn gekommen eine Ware extra "defekt" zu beschreiben, nur um sich die Rücksendekosten zu sparen. XD


----------



## Synetix (24. Januar 2020)

Der 1 von 2 RAM Riegeln war Defekt. Funktionierte ebenso nicht auf einem anderen versuchten Mainboard. Oder meinst du ich Kauf mir sogesehen auf Vorkasse aus Spaß neuen RAM währenddessen ich den Defekten RAM noch zuhause habe und ihn morgen zurück sende? Und Versandkosten fallen keine für Mindfactory an, das bestätigt man bei jeder Reklamation, das die erneute Zusendung selbst getragen werden muss. Und wie ich geschrieben habe, habe ich nicht drauf geachtet, ob die Pins verbogen waren oder wie du es betitelst ICH es war, obwohl du es garnicht weißt, sondern vermutest. So wie ich nicht weiß, ob ich es war oder es wirklich so geliefert wurde. 

Das mit dem Thread bei Mindfactory, da hast du recht. War eine dumme unnütze Kurzschluss Reaktion. Und werde diesbezüglich auch ändern.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2020)

Kilua schrieb:


> Achja, Mindfactory lässt ja die Kunden die Rücksendung zahlen. Das hab ich ganz vergessen und dich vorher falsch verstanden.


Das nächste mal nach dem Assistenten der dich für die Rücksendung begleitet suchen, dann bekommst auch die Möglichkeit ein Paketschein herunter zu laden und auszudrucken. Offizielle muss der Warenwert bei Mindfactory die 40 Euro übersteigen damit mit dem Widerrufsrecht die Rücksendung nicht kostenpflichtig wird. Rücksendungen bezüglich der RMA sind immer kostenlos.


----------

